# Video of moving mite after being vaped



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

This mite came from a hive that was vaped yesterday afternoon, so just a little less than 24 hours. 

Lying on its back
https://youtu.be/FSaRB9ePQxA

My son flipped it over and here it is walking away
https://youtu.be/C2UunrQkdtA

#homeschool #science


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Ugly buggers, aren't they?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Die you b******! 

Good riddance...


----------



## Western (May 29, 2016)

You have a hell of a cell phone camera


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Those are the ones I like to find on my bottom board on a sunny day while counting mites with my magnifying glass. If you focus the sun light just right, they pop! Otherwise, they just smoke.


----------

